# n. Americanus found in Nashville!



## heldipede (May 4, 2020)

Despite the continued lockdown of Nashville, I was able to get out to a little walking path in the area for a bug hunt. Right now, I'm seeking Choctella Cummensi, but in my search, I came across a beautiful Narceus Americanus in a rotting log. Look at the colors!

Reactions: Like 10 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## fried rice (May 4, 2020)

Narceus americanus is my favorite millipede

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carthropod (May 4, 2020)

heldipede said:


> Despite continued lockdown of Nashville, I was able to get out to a little walked path in the area for a bug hunt. Right now, I'm seeking Choctella Cummensi, but in my search, I came across a beautiful Narceus Americanus in a rotting log. Look at the colors!
> 
> View attachment 343008


Yeah that one looks sick! you're lucky you live in the us bc we only have the tiny winy little garden millipedes here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## heldipede (May 4, 2020)

Dolichothele said:


> Narceus americanus is my favorite millipede


Aren't they lovely? Their colors are so striking. This is my first time encountering one in the city, so it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## heldipede (May 4, 2020)

Carthropod said:


> Yeah that one looks sick! you're lucky you live in the us bc we only have the tiny winy little garden millipedes here


THANK YOU! I agree. I think a lot of folks overlook North American millipedes which is such a shame, because we really have some great ones.


----------



## clive 82 (May 4, 2020)

Im n


heldipede said:


> Despite the continued lockdown of Nashville, I was able to get out to a little walking path in the area for a bug hunt. Right now, I'm seeking Choctella Cummensi, but in my search, I came across a beautiful Narceus Americanus in a rotting log. Look at the colors!
> 
> View attachment 343008


Im now starting to see Millipedes in a different light, I love these colours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## heldipede (May 4, 2020)

clive 82 said:


> Im n
> 
> Im now starting to see Millipedes in a different light, I love these colours!


 Millipedes are underrated beauties, for sure.  Come join the myriapod side, lol!


----------



## The Snark (May 4, 2020)

Of greater interest to me is the habitat in the picture. A detritus dweller's vast buffet meal - some being cooked and some ready to eat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Liquifin (May 4, 2020)

I love those millipedes, they live and thrive in my basement and they totally love to crawl on me whenever I'm doing sit-ups in the basement because of the high humidity coming from my exercise. It's quite funny to see a bunch sprawling and crawling in my basement since my basement is very humid and hot during spring and summer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## heldipede (May 5, 2020)

The Snark said:


> Of greater interest to me is the habitat in the picture. A detritus dweller's vast buffet meal - some being cooked and some ready to eat.


The wood is unknown to me but it was soft and easy to pull apart with my hands. It was in a forest marsh along the banks of the Cumberland and the whole log was teaming with little friends.



Liquifin said:


> I love those millipedes, they live and thrive in my basement and they totally love to crawl on me whenever I'm doing sit-ups in the basement because of the high humidity coming from my exercise. It's quite funny to see a bunch sprawling and crawling in my basement since my basement is very humid and hot during spring and summer.


Wow! Your basement sounds like millipede heaven.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BugLord (May 5, 2020)

What a beaut!!! I love the genetic variety of colors within N. americanus populations! Good find


----------



## ErinM31 (May 5, 2020)

So beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

